# OMG is this the reason???



## cm0102 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey guys

After a massive panic attack In february this year, I THINK i developed DR. I didnt really have feelings of unreality, just weird vision and a little depressed.

But in July this year, I developed really bad feelings of unreality, depression, DR etc

BUT....here it is...IN July, I did some blood tests(from a random GP), and they came back "Normal".

Did some tests again in October 2010, this time with my regular GP.

He said I have low Iron and high ferritin. Did more tests....I have a fatty liver! The tests I did in July indicated this too, but the stupid GP who i went to, didnt pick it up!!

So..In july, when I started to feel more DP and depression, was the month my fatty liver started

I was reading up, and having a fatty liver can make you have: brain fog, weird vision, nausea, etc

I was like OMG!! So Im confident that if i get healty and get rid of the liver issue, I can, at least, feel much much better

PS. I did tests for hepatitis, Heamachromatosis and a bunch of other liver tests and were all normal

I dont drink, so its possible I got it from the extremely fatty diet I have

SO WISH ME LUCK

Keep you posted

This opened my eyes..Some hope


----------



## Amelie (Jul 24, 2007)

That would be cool if it turned out to be the source of your DR, and you could solve the problem by getting your liver healthy. That's certainly not even an option for me, as I've never had anything wrong with my liver (now that I think about it, that's one of the few organs I HAVEN'T had anything wrong with!). It'll be interesting to see how things turn out for you.


----------



## cm0102 (Apr 23, 2010)

Amelie said:


> That would be cool if it turned out to be the source of your DR, and you could solve the problem by getting your liver healthy. That's certainly not even an option for me, as I've never had anything wrong with my liver (now that I think about it, that's one of the few organs I HAVEN'T had anything wrong with!). It'll be interesting to see how things turn out for you.


Thanks

The liver not functioning at 100% can have all sorts of effects

So I'm hoping that once I deal with this small issue, I can start to feel better


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

This is certainly not the reason for my dp. I do believe for me this is an entirely psychological condition.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

cm0102 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> After a massive panic attack In february this year, I THINK i developed DR. I didnt really have feelings of unreality, just weird vision and a little depressed.
> 
> ...


cm1020,

Sorry to be so late writing you but I am new to the site and slow to pick up speed. This post and your references to Lexapro starting your visual problems caught my attention.

For me serotonin makes my problems worse. This is because serotonin and dopamine work somewhat opposite of each other - if you raise serotonin you effectively lower dopamine. Dopamine and acetylcholine are used for visual processing. I have a confirmed problem with dopaminergic functions from toxic encephalopathy.

One cause of injury to dopaminergic neurons is high iron levels in the brain. "If ferritin is high there is iron in excess." This is implicated as one cause of Parkinson's Disease. The best site about this is http://www.viartis.net/ While the biggest focus of PD is movement problems, vision is also known to be affected. Furthermore, 20% of people with PD don't have movement problems. Also PD does not show in blood tests, EEGs, MRI or CAT scans - if you took a MRI of Michael J Fox, you only thing you would see is his surgery site.

I recommend you read my posted visual problems (and its management) which are scattered about but mostly in http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/22388-tracerstrailsghosting-getting-bad-at-times/page__p__197587__fromsearch__1#entry197587

If you are interested in trying medicine that boost dopamine, the 3 to try are Sinemet (levodopa), Requip and/or Wellbutrin. The most likely for a doctor to give you is Wellbutrin. If you have RLS then Requip. You probably only need to try surprisingly low doses. Print the stuff I've posted and show your doctors. They may dismiss it but if you try one of these and there is ANY change in visual contrast or perception, then you know you are identifying the neurotransmitters involved.

As for your liver, start taking glutathione and NAC. Avoid Tylenol at ALL costs. Liver function is positively correlated with maintaining brain health. Glutathione is used in the brain.

Hope you find this helpful.


----------



## cm0102 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Visual dude

Are you saying I have parkinsons disease HAHAH

Anyway Im doing a liver cleanse and see how we go

I think my bad reaction to lexapro did this

I stopped and started SSRI's like 3 times so Im confident that my brain needs time to find itself again


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

cm0102 said:


> Hey Visual dude
> 
> Are you saying I have parkinsons disease HAHAH
> 
> ...


Don't know. But some of your symptoms could be related some how. That has been my case.

The manufacture of Lexapro reports in their prescribing information on page 14: "Adverse Reaction Reported &#8230; Nervous System Disorder: &#8230;, *Parkinsonism*, &#8230;" http://www.frx.com/pi/lexapro_pi.pdf

The suggestion that your visual problems _may_ be connected with dopaminergic neural functions may seem strange. But look up the visual symptoms of advanced PD.

Whatever the answer is, hope you find relief.


----------

